

Try z shell - notum

Try something new today, risk and hassle free.<p><i>Paste:</i><p><pre><code>  $ curl -L https://github.com/robbyrussell/oh-my-zsh/raw/master/tools/install.sh | sh</code></pre>
(you'll need to have git installed)<p><i>Explore:</i><p><pre><code>  https://github.com/robbyrussell/oh-my-zsh
  https://github.com/robbyrussell/oh-my-zsh/tree/master/plugins
</code></pre>
Not your cup of tea? <i>Remove:</i><p><pre><code>  $ uninstall_oh_my_zsh
</code></pre>
Since I'm quite possibly preaching to the choir, veteran zsh users: what plugins are you running?
======
magnusvadoy
I'm currently using git, brew, zsh-syntax-highlighting[1] and z[2]

1: <https://github.com/zsh-users/zsh-syntax-highlighting> 2:
<https://github.com/sjl/z-zsh>

